# MacKenzie and Marr Guitars on the Dragon's Den



## roadflix (Nov 4, 2008)

This past Saturday morning my partner, Jonathan MacKenzie and I took our first guitar - the MacKenzie and Marr cedar top acoustic "Tofino" down to Toronto's Front St. - not to pick up spare change as buskers, but to ask for a few thousand dollars from the Dragons of CBC Dragon's Den. We've created what we think is a stellar instrument as well as a perfect product for the show. Did the dragons like the guitar? Did we make a deal or go down in flames? The answer is ...... - Oh- sorry we can't say until (and if) the episode airs this fall.


----------

